# jak zmienic sdb na sda?

## canis_lupus

Wsadziłem do kompa kontroler RAID RocketRaid 1740. Podłączyłem do niego 2 dyski i ustawiłem RAID 0.

Niestety system mi to widzi jako /dev/sda - a wczesniej jako sda miałem dysk podłączony do płyty glównej. Teraz przez to system mi się nie ładuje. Da się jakoś zamienic miejscami sda z sdb?

Uzywam lilo, płyta główna ro DFI NF UltraII-M2.

----------

## soban_

Mialem taka sama sytulacje w biosie trzeba przestawic master/slave badz za pomoca zworek na urzadzeniu  :Smile:  w Twoim przypadku master, bo to chyba sda.

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie polegaj na sda, sdb itd. Uzywaj UUID w fstabie i w parametrach bootu jadra.

----------

## canis_lupus

Soban: Jakie master i jakie slave jak to SATA?

SlashBeast: Na szczescie sobie poradziłem inaczej, w BIOSie płyty głównej pojawił mi sie kontroler jako kolejny dysk twardy - wystarczyło przestawić kolejność bootowania.

A swoją drogą nie polecam tego kontrolera - jest zupełnie niekompatybilny w linuksem. Porażka. Po prostu nie działa pod linuksem na sterownikach od producenta a innych nie ma.

----------

## Raku

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Soban: Jakie master i jakie slave jak to SATA?

 

jak się pisze dla postcount++ i żeby zaistnieć  każdym wątku, to powstają takie kfiatki...

 *Quote:*   

> A swoją drogą nie polecam tego kontrolera - jest zupełnie niekompatybilny w linuksem. Porażka. Po prostu nie działa pod linuksem na sterownikach od producenta a innych nie ma.

 

ale przecież pisałeś, że macierz jest wykrywana jako /dev/sda. Co więc nie chce działać?

Tak swoją drogą - mogłeś od razu dać sobie spokój z kontrolerem i zrobić RAID0 przy pomocy linuksowego md. Zwłaszcza jeśli komputer to desktop. Mniej problemów, wydajność taka sama (albo czasami lepsza, jak gdzieś kiedyś wyczytałem  :Wink: ).

----------

## dylon

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tak swoją drogą - mogłeś od razu dać sobie spokój z kontrolerem i zrobić RAID0 przy pomocy linuksowego md. Zwłaszcza jeśli komputer to desktop. Mniej problemów, wydajność taka sama (albo czasami lepsza, jak gdzieś kiedyś wyczytałem ).

 

[OT]

Z ta wydajnoscia to powaznie? Mysle od jakiegos czasu aby zrobic sobie system raid5 ale wlasnie wydawalo mi sie, ze wydajnosc md bedzie kula u nogi (na pci kontrolera nie moge dac bo nie mam pci wolnego)

[/OT]

----------

## SlashBeast

Rrogramowy raid5 bedzie abusowal procesor przy zapisie danych.

----------

## dylon

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Rrogramowy raid5 bedzie abusowal procesor przy zapisie danych.

 

I to jest tak duza roznica wzgledem raid0?

----------

## SlashBeast

Raid5 oblicza sumy przy zapisie i zrzuca je na pozostale dyski, raid0 po prostu dzieli sprawiedliwie zapis na wszystkie dyski. W efekcie raid5 ma wolniejszy zapis od pojedynczego dysku i ponoc (nie sprawdzalem tego) szybszy odczyt natomiast raid0 ma i odczyt i zapis wyraznie szybszy od pojedynczego dysku.

----------

## Raku

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Rrogramowy raid5 bedzie abusowal procesor przy zapisie danych.

 

a sprzętowy dostępny jest w kontrolerach za grube $$$  :Smile: 

bo te tanie "desktopowe", jeśli już obsługują raid5, to i tak poprzez systemowy CPU.

mam soft raid5 na kilku serwerach - może i nie są zbyt intensywnie wykorzystywane i dociążone, ale nigdy nie miałem problemów z przeciążeniem procesorów. Tam jednak nie ma zbyt dużo zapisów - bardziej odczyty.

Na desktopie korzystam z mieszanki raid0 i raid1: wydzielone fragmenty dysków spiętych w raid1 - i tam mój katalog domowy, system na raid0. Tego żaden sprzętowy kontroler nie pozwoli zrobić (mam tylko dwa fizyczne dyski).

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja nie mowie o fakeRAIDach jak nvraid czy generalnie KAZDY raid kontroler 'zintegrowany' z plyta glowna.

Co do elastycznosci, tak, sprzetowy raid pozwala operowac na partycjach i je spinac razem.

----------

## Raku

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ja nie mowie o fakeRAIDach jak nvraid czy generalnie KAZDY raid kontroler 'zintegrowany' z plyta glowna.

 

ale w komputerach-desktopach zwykle tylko takie są wykorzystywane.

 *Quote:*   

> Co do elastycznosci, tak, sprzetowy raid pozwala operowac na partycjach i je spinac razem.

 

Nie spotkałem nigdy takiego kontrolera (a może po prostu za mało grzebałem w tych, które się przewinęły przeze mnie)

----------

## dylon

Czy w takim razie jest sens postawic calosc (system+home) na programowym raidzie5 na 4 dyskach 500gb? Procek mam dosc leciwy (p4 ht 2,8GHz)...

Komp to typowy desktop  :Smile:  (mysle o raidzie 5 bo jestem leniwy i nie chce mi sie waznych rzeczy nagrywac na plytki - choc jest to max jedna na miesiac  :Smile:  )

----------

## SlashBeast

Uzywaj przyrostowych backupow, lepiej na tym wyjdziesz. Predzej uszkodzisz/usuniesz/jakos stracisz wazne dane niz padnie dysk.

----------

## timor

Lecę na softwarowym raidzie 1 i 5 już z półtora roku i działa to całkiem przyzwoicie. Mam 3 tanie dyski szajsunga ale dają radę.

Mam:

/boot -> raid1

/ -> raid5

/home -> raid5

Co do gadania, że liczenie sum kontrolnych zjada całe CPU to nie zauważyłem nic takiego. Na 3GHz procku przy intensywnym kopiowaniu obciążenie CPU skacze max do 20~30% co już przy dwurdzeniowym procku jest praktycznie nieodczuwalne. Wcześniej miałem /home na raid1 ale 5-tka jest wyraźnie szybsza. Co prawda rzadko resetuje sprzęt na twardo (jest dość stabilny) ale jak do tej pory po resetach nie miałem problemów z konfiguracją.

Myślę, że do domowego użytku wydajność softwarowego raid'a jest bardzo wystarczająca.

P.S. Backupy i tak robię regularnie na NAS'a, na wszelki wypadek...  :Wink: 

----------

